# New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13



## swbrooks

Good evening,
For everyone that's been asking over the last 6 months, we've finally released the next South Bend renovation manual today. We were humbled by the response to the 9"/10k manual we put out last year so we hope our new offering meets everyones' high expectation. Sorry it took so long. The new manual covers the 10L (Heavy 10), 13", 14.5" and 16" series of industrial lathes which were essentially the same basic design except for the scale. We used the 10L and 13" lathes for demonstration in the book. The guide is 8-1/2"x11" soft cover, 166 pages, with over 450 B&W photos along with detailed instructions on disassembling, cleaning, reassembling and adjusting the lathe. Sample page photos are included in the link below. Included are sections on how to evaluate used machinery, how to handle stubborn taper pins, how to refinish industrial machinery and much more. The link to our ebay store is below. As always, we welcome feedback from our customers as we revise and improve the manuals over time. Thanks to everyone for their patience. Regards, Steve

Link:
http://stores.ebay.com/stevewb


----------



## ChuckB

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Looks like worth waiting for 

Does your manual show the single tumbler 10L'S ?


----------



## HMF

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Yay! Just in time! Man do I need this!

By the way, I see Steve also has a "rebuild kit" with the book and a host of supplies such as felts, wicks, wipers, gaskets and other goodies to help with the rebuild. You can get it as a package with the book or separately. Check out his store.

Best,

Nelson


----------



## swbrooks

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Hi Chuck,
  Thanks for the note. We only demonstrate the double tumbler gearbox in the manual but we do include the parts diagram for the single tumbler. Aside from the dog clutch on the single tumber, the order and method for disassembly and reassembly is very similar to the gearbox we demonstrated. Lots of taper pins and dowel pins staking everything together to so it should be no more difficult to manage if you take your time. Regards, Steve


----------



## debrular

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

I just rec'd my rebuild manual and it is great. I cannot imagine anyone trying to restore/rebuild one of these lathes without this manual. I had the spine cut off of mine (Office Depot) and put them in sheet protectors and then into a 2" D ring notebook. That way I can use them in the shop and they will stay clean. I do this with all my machinery manuals. 

The the creators of this fine book - A job well done and one that all of us will enjoy.

John DeBrular
debrular@suddenlink.net


----------



## swbrooks

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

HI John,
  I sincerely appreciate the kind words and the feedback on the manual. We actually tried doing a plastic comb bound version of the manual awhile back so that it would lay flat on the workbench but it was being damaged so often in shipping that it became an issue for our customers. The books are also being distributed by Lindsay Publications and several machine parts dealers and they would not fit into any standard packaging. No good deed goes unpunished. That's acutally a pretty good idea just slicing the spine off and putting it in a ring binder.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## debrular

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

I put all my manuals in sheet protectors &amp; then into a notebook. You did an excellent job
and you have my thanks for it.

John DeBrular


----------



## ScrapMetal

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Looks like a great resource (even though I have an 11" : ). Just ordered mine.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## swbrooks

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Thanks Ron, Let me know how it works out for you. We're always interested in feedback so that we can make the manuals better. Regards, Steve


----------



## ScrapMetal

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Steve,

It's a very well put together book. Even though I'm not "rebuilding" mine at the moment it has given me a great deal of insight as to how it's put together and things I should be looking out for/maintaining.

While I don't have enough experience with a SB lathe to make any comments on the technical aspects of your book, I find the explanations concise and the pictures (lot's of 'em) very helpful. I'll be sure to let you know if I ever stumble across any points (from a beginning idiots point of view) that you may find useful.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## HMF

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Steve,

A stupid question for you:

Why did you stay away from wiring and VFD's for the most part? That is one of the most asked areas I have seen when people rebuild.

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## swbrooks

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Hey Nelson,  Probably because I'm an "old school" nut for starters. My earliest South Bend was a model B and I never thought twice about rearranging the change gears or shifting the belt speed as needed. Just seemed natural to me so I've never even thought about moving to a VFD.  I stayed away from all electrical and wiring instructions in the book due to the many variations plus the potential liability. Giving advice to others on electrical work requires a license where I live and I'm not a licensed electrician. It's the one area where someone could get hurt if they were not careful and my conscience would not allow that. Regards, Steve


----------



## ScrapMetal

*Re: New South Bend Lathe Rebuild Manual - 10L ,13",14.5",16"*

Steve, I'm looking at your rebuild kits on e-bay and I have a quick question. My SB model is an 11" - 411 A circa 1939, which rebuild kit would be the closest, best guess, for my lathe? I know for sure I need the felt/spring for the spindle bearings and the wiper pads. I already ordered the "Capillary Oilers - South Bend Lathe 10", 13", 14", 16" but I want to make sure I'm moving in the right direction.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------

